# The IT Crowd Appreciation



## Sofos (Feb 21, 2011)

I mean the British IT Crowd, not the shit American series. A couple of my favourites:


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 21, 2011)

I own all 4 seasons and watch them regularly.

I will admit I have a bit of a man crush on Moss


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 21, 2011)

Being an ICT tech myself, I fucking love this show.

"have you tried turning it off and on again"

Story of my fucking life


----------



## theo (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't go to prison Roy!! They'll rape the flip outta me!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 21, 2011)

theo said:


> I can't go to prison Roy!! They'll rape the flip outta me!




I"m disabled!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 21, 2011)

I love this show, it's amazing.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh God I watched all 4 seasons like 10 times at least. Pure genius.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Hallic (Feb 24, 2011)

one of the best series i watched in my live 

also enjoy Black Books and Green wings


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2011)

black books is also comedic gold


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 24, 2011)

theo said:


> black books is also comedic gold





Yes, it is.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/127676-black-books.html


----------



## clouds (Feb 24, 2011)

One of the best shows on telly imo, and it's a surprise to see so many American people in to it. Perhaps I'm naive.

"Did you see that ludicrous display last night?"

"What was Wenger doin sendin Walcott on so early?"

"The problem with Arsenal is, they always try to walk it in."

And later:

"Did you see that ludicrous display last night?"

"Fuck off Harry".

The tnetennba gag is one of my personal favourites


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 24, 2011)

^ 

and a massive +1 to blackbooks!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 18, 2011)

i absolutely love this show. I could do without the laugh track, but i was so surprised at how funny it is.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 18, 2011)

"Nice screen saver... Wait a minute; I'm late for :golf: !"


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone in my office thinks I am Moss.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 22, 2011)

Never heard of this show....but from those youtube vids its freaking hilarious 

Edit: and +1 to Black Books  (been missing out on some badass comedy...)


----------



## Sudzmorphus (May 13, 2011)

"You come in here ranting about gunshots, and service revolvers. I've had enough"

my fav line


----------



## Hallic (May 13, 2011)

can't wait for the new season to start ^^


----------

